# Muga scan



## caroline75771 (Dec 1, 2010)

I've read previous post on MUGA scan, which states you can bill 78472, A9512 and A9560 depending on the carrier.
 Is there a reference that anyone might know of because the manager in our office insist the correct way to bill is 78472, A4641 & A9560?

Please help..
Thank you
Caroline


----------



## caroline75771 (Dec 2, 2010)

Please anyone???
Thank you,
Caroline


----------



## caroline75771 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Muga Scan*

Any suggestions??? Please...


----------

